# Barbie deve morire



## Lettrice (7 Settembre 2009)

Ho trovato da carrefour questo libro: Barbie deve morire di una certa Genea

_Delphine ha ventitré anni, veste alla moda, scrive di musica, gioca con il gatto e non sopporta l'altro sesso: il corpo dei maschi le sembra un oggetto orripilante e l'amore una cosa disgustosa, bestiale. Delphine, gli esseri umani, li odia. Odia l'odore della loro pelle quando si accalcano nei locali, odia la loro presenza nei vagoni della metropolitana, odia i loro modi ipocriti e i loro sorrisi privi di significato. Un giorno qualcuno tenta di rapinarla e lei reagisce tagliandogli la gola con un coltello. Tutta l'umanità, secondo Delphine, merita soltanto di essere sterminata. Per questa ragione Delphine uccide. Le sue vittime preferite sono ragazze giovani e belle ma per Delphine soltanto esistenze da fare a pezzi con la complicità di un compagno disperato: Narciso, un uomo talmente ricco e talmente bello da non potersi permettere neanche il lusso di essere amato. E l'amore, tra Delphine e Narciso, è in agguato, duro come una condanna. _

Stranetto ma carino lo consiglio soprattutto se lo trvate a 2 euro


----------



## Nobody (8 Settembre 2009)

Sembra originale, quantomeno...


----------



## Lettrice (8 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sembra originale, quantomeno...


In un certo senso lo e'.... e' sicuramente privo di moralismi vari, a Dolphine non frega un cazzo di uccidere o di chi uccide, Narciso e' un cagasotto. 
Estremizza i rapporti uomo donna e alla fine esce fuori la minchionaggine femminile 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Se lo trovi compralo


----------



## Nobody (8 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> In un certo senso lo e'.... e' sicuramente privo di moralismi vari, a Dolphine non frega un cazzo di uccidere o di chi uccide, Narciso e' un cagasotto.
> Estremizza i rapporti uomo donna e alla fine esce fuori la minchionaggine femminile
> 
> 
> ...


 si, mi piace! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   mo' lo cerco... ma tu lo hai comprato alla libreria feltrinelli delle vele?


----------



## Lettrice (8 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> si, mi piace!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No proprio nel supermercato Carrefour o come cazzo si chiama alle Vele... l'ho pagato 1.90 euros 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ne ho comprato anche un altro Scuola di Canaglie di un certo Danny King... l'anti Harry potter... simpatico anche questo: una scuola in cui ti insegnano a fregare il governo ladro


----------



## Nobody (8 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No proprio nel supermercato Carrefour o come cazzo si chiama alle Vele... l'ho pagato 1.90 euros
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Questo mi sembra ancora migliore...


----------



## Lettrice (8 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questo mi sembra ancora migliore...


Ottimo per disintossicarsi dal buonismo del cazzo... ma ora ti lascio vado a vedere Inglorious Basterds matinee poco figho


----------



## Nobody (8 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ottimo per disintossicarsi dal buonismo del cazzo... ma ora ti lascio vado a vedere Inglorious Basterds matinee poco figho


 poi raccontami le nuove impressioni...


----------



## Lettrice (8 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> poi raccontami le nuove impressioni...


MM ritratto: se non e'pari a PF lo supera! E'che l'altra volta ero col mio amico che delle parti in francese e tedesco non capiva una mazza e  me le spaccava... da sola a cinema vuoto e'da orgasmo multiplo!

E' perfetto in tutto anche le 4 lingue che un po'cagano il cazzo, ma lo rende troppo reale! Tarantino ha partorito dei personaggi allucinanti Liutenant ( o come cazzo si scrive) Landa te lo devi troppo cassare! Shosanna pure...per non parlare di Hugo.

Ci son delle scene da spaghetti western meravigliose!

Hitler e Gobbler sono una pantomima fenomenale.... ti direi di piu'soprattutto sulla fine ma non posso... cazzo vedilo!

Tarantino e' il meglio del meglio!


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> MM ritratto: se non e'pari a PF lo supera! E'che l'altra volta ero col mio amico che delle parti in francese e tedesco non capiva una mazza e me le spaccava... da sola a cinema vuoto e'da orgasmo multiplo!
> 
> E' perfetto in tutto anche le 4 lingue che un po'cagano il cazzo, ma lo rende troppo reale! Tarantino ha partorito dei personaggi allucinanti Liutenant ( o come cazzo si scrive) Landa te lo devi troppo cassare! Shosanna pure...per non parlare di Hugo.
> 
> ...


VEDILOOO??? Iena, l'unica cosa che potrebbe impedirmi di vederlo è crepare prima del 2 ottobre!!! Lo sto aspettando da un anno... poi dopo quello che mi dici............. che poi chissà quante volte lo vedrò... i suoi li sono praticamente a memoria...


----------



## Lettrice (9 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> VEDILOOO??? Iena, l'unica cosa che potrebbe impedirmi di vederlo è crepare prima del 2 ottobre!!! Lo sto aspettando da un anno... poi dopo quello che mi dici............. che poi chissà quante volte lo vedrò... i suoi li sono praticamente a memoria...


Mi son fatta la tessera del cinema... ho deciso di vederlo fino alla morte!
Voglio consumare la poltrona del cinema


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi son fatta la tessera del cinema... ho deciso di vederlo fino alla morte!
> Voglio consumare la poltrona del cinema


 Ma cosa devo fare con te... mi fai decollare l'hype


----------



## Lettrice (9 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma cosa devo fare con te... mi fai decollare l'hype


Prima del 2 Ottobre ti faccio impazzire!


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Prima del 2 Ottobre ti faccio impazzire!


 bastarda


----------



## Lettrice (9 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> bastarda


Ci rivado domani... ti faccio un crepa crepa quotidiano!

A questo servono gli amici!


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ci rivado domani... ti faccio un crepa crepa quotidiano!
> 
> A questo servono gli amici!


 dai, ma davvero rivai domani?


----------



## Lettrice (9 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> dai, ma davvero rivai domani?


Si 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ti ho detto che mi son fatta la tessera, la devo usare... 18 euro una settimana tutti i film che vuoi e a me degli altri film frega un cazzo!


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ma tu stai male  

	
	
		
		
	


	












 mi sarebbe piaciuto vederlo assieme...


----------



## Lettrice (9 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *ma tu stai male *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No dai si nota molto? E' l'OCD che ogni tanto riaffiora...di mattina mi sveglio e' l'accarezzo come fosse il mio gatto

Prendi l'aereo tenia


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No dai si nota molto? E' l'OCD che ogni tanto riaffiora...di mattina mi sveglio e' l'accarezzo come fosse il mio gatto
> 
> Prendi l'aereo tenia


 kaiser è l'ocd???
minchia... se non resisto quasi quasi...


----------



## Minerva (9 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho trovato da carrefour questo libro: Barbie deve morire di una certa Genea
> 
> _Delphine ha ventitré anni, veste alla moda, scrive di musica, gioca con il gatto e non sopporta l'altro sesso: il corpo dei maschi le sembra un oggetto orripilante e l'amore una cosa disgustosa, bestiale. Delphine, gli esseri umani, li odia. *Odia l'odore della loro pelle quando si accalcano nei locali, odia la loro presenza nei vagoni della metropolitana, odia i loro modi ipocriti e i loro sorrisi privi di significato. *Un giorno qualcuno tenta di rapinarla e lei reagisce tagliandogli la gola con un coltello. Tutta l'umanità, secondo Delphine, merita soltanto di essere sterminata. Per questa ragione Delphine uccide. Le sue vittime preferite sono ragazze giovani e belle ma per Delphine soltanto esistenze da fare a pezzi con la complicità di un compagno disperato: Narciso, un uomo talmente ricco e talmente bello da non potersi permettere neanche il lusso di essere amato. E l'amore, tra Delphine e Narciso, è in agguato, duro come una condanna. _
> 
> Stranetto ma carino lo consiglio soprattutto se lo trvate a 2 euro


 è una costante di questo genere.temo che lo sia anche nella realtà per molti "normali" apparenti che ad un certo punto esplodono


----------



## Lettrice (9 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è una costante di questo genere.temo che lo sia anche nella realtà per molti "normali" apparenti che ad un certo punto esplodono


Si verissimo... anche per questo mi e'piaciuto il libro... mostra quel lato un po' oscuro.
L' autrice e' tra l'altro molto giovane, ma e'scritto bene... 200 pagine le ho lette in poche ore.


----------



## Lettrice (9 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> kaiser è l'ocd???
> minchia... se non resisto quasi quasi...


Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Dai lo guardiamo due volte consecutivamente


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah, detto così sembra figo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  cosa succede? 
 se davvero venissi a dam, almeno due giorni consecutivi però


----------



## Lettrice (9 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ah, detto così sembra figo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Minchia deve essere una figata 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sai i pazzi paranoici che hanno bisogno di ripetere osessivamente e sistematicamente le stesse azioni? Quella si chiama OCD 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ovvio il film lo vedere almeno 4 volte no?


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Minchia deve essere una figata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Almeno, certo!


----------



## Lettrice (9 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Almeno, certo!


Poi mi devi vedere platinata versione punk


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Poi mi devi vedere platinata versione punk


 solo quello varrebbe il prezzo dell'aereo, in effetti...


----------



## Lettrice (9 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> solo quello varrebbe il prezzo dell'aereo, in effetti...













Inutile combattare la natura, meglio arrendersi


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Inutile combattare la natura, meglio arrendersi


 un armistizio, sempre meglio di una resa senza condizioni...


----------



## Lettrice (9 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> un armistizio, sempre meglio di una resa senza condizioni...


Per il momento mi sono arresa... poi ti faro' sapere sulle condizioni


----------

